# Interfaz de Teclado para poder sacar cables por tecla.



## bugarin (Feb 13, 2008)

Buen dia.

Hace un tiempo vi un dispositivo el cual era conectado a la computadora como teclado y este contenia todas las teclas del teclado en conectores (de esos que se ajustan con un pequeño tornillo) ultimamente e tenido la necesidad de utilizar algo asi, sin embargo no recuerdo el nombre del dispositivo, lo utilizo para sacar los cables para una rockola y asi los algunas teclas ponerlas en botones grandes, no se si alguien recuerde o sepa el nombre de este dispositivo o uno similiar, mientras tanto lo realizo sacando los cables de la tabletita del teclado y siguiendo las combinaciones que indica la membrana.

si alguien sabe el nombre de un dispositivo similar, o conoce una mejor forma de hacerlo le agradecere su consejo.


----------



## franciscocj (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.trossenrobotics.com/phidgets.aspx?a=pg

es una pagina para crear dispositivos de entrada personalizados


----------

